# Teichfilter / Empfehlungen



## Corny80 (14. Aug. 2013)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand einen Teichfilter empfehlen?
Ich werde nach meinem Umbau ein Volumen von ca. 20.000 l und einen Besatz von ca. 20 Fischen (auch ca. 3 größere Koi) haben. Mit meinem bisherigen (TF 25 von ZAC Wagner) bin ich nicht so wirklich zufrieden.
Ich habe den Compactsieve 2 als Vorfilter, der macht seine Arbeit sehr gut. Den würde ich gerne wie bisher durch 2 Einläufe an den Hauptfilter anschließen (also nicht in den hinteren Deckel mit Stichsäge rein).
Was haltet ihr von diesem hier:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich_1
Schmutzwasserablaufverschraubung bzw. Anzeige hat der, das finde ich gut.

Viele Grüße,
Corny


----------



## pipoharley (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo !

Ich würde von diesem Filter die Finger lassen. Ich glaube bei den Literangaben haben die sich um eine "NULL" vertan .

Besser einmal richtig investieren und dann mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein !

Mit Fischen im Teich würde ich dir zu einem 500-er Vliesfilter mit Bioteil und UVC  raten .

lg pipoharley


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo 

Hier ist der gleiche noch günstiger ....

Bis du da wieder die richtige Pumpe zu hast , Schlauch usw . Würde da eher noch was drauf legen und ein gescheites Set kaufen .

http://http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info.php/info/p4131_WilTec-Bio-Teichfilter-bis-60-000-l-Teiche--CBF-350B-.html


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Corny,
der TF 25 ist normalerweise nicht schlecht - da wirst du mit dem reinen Schwammfilter CBF 350 B auch nicht viel weiter kommen.
Mich wundert es umso mehr, als DOC mit dieser Konfiguration gut zurecht kommt.
Hast mal etwas mit den Schwämmen experimentiert - die serienmässigen beiden Schwämme sind etwas zu grob - z.B. in die erste Abteilung nur Schwämme und in die 2-te Abteilung nur die Biomedien, oder in die erste Kammer PPI 10 (dürfte der Serienschwamm sein) und einen PPI 20 und in die 2-te Kammer einen PPI 30 obenauf, den du dann schnell rausnehmen und reinigen kannst. (einen Schmutzablauf kann man ja auch easy reinbauen)


Falls aber dennoch eine Neuanschaffung geplant ist, würde ich eher 2-3 Tonnen oder einen größeren Mehrkammerfilter empfehlen - ich vermute jetzt einfach mal Trommler und Vlieser scheiden aus Kostengründen sowieso aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Corny
Kuckste mal hier (  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31164/?q=cbf+350  )
Gruss R.


----------



## Micha61 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Corny,

vieleicht soetwas
http://www.osakaimportgroup.de/a-23542537/kammerfilter/osaka-5-kammerfilter/
würde die Filtermedien etwas abändern.
Dein CSII, erste Kammer 40 W Tauch UV, letzten beiden Kammern mit Helix befüllen.

LG Micha


----------



## Doc (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Also er will weiter gepumpt arbeiten. Interessant wäre es, wenn man den Teich einmal sehen könnte ... welches Profil, wie tief an welchen Stellen ... evtl. braucht er ja auch zwei Pumpen, um den Dreck halbwegs rauszubekommen.

Der TF25 ist schon OK, man darfs halt mit der Reinigung nicht übertreiben, dann klappt das auch alles bestens   Laut Koidoc hatte ich Wasser- und O²- Werte wie manch einer mit Trommler nicht erreicht.  

Von Vliesfiltern wird mittlerweile aufgrund der Folgekosten und den Gerüchen am Teich oftmals abgeraten.

Für Dich wäre sicherlich sowas interessant:

http://koicompetence.de/xanario/xanario_pinfo.php?language=de&products_id=507


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

He Markus,
der Easy lässt dich wohl nicht mehr los????

Ist schon ein sehr kompaktes Teil - gefällt mir auch - nur sollte der dann auch nicht mehr im Freien stehen - also erst nach gröberen Umbau sinnvoll (zumindest für mich).

Gruß Nori


----------



## meinereiner (14. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Markus,

in diesem Thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40023/page-5 kannst du seine Baustelle sehen.

Und bitte überfordert mir den Corny nicht mit Hinweisen auf BA etc. Laut eigener Aussage ist er handwerklich nicht so geschickt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Corny80 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

genau, überfordert mich nicht.  morgen kommt die folie an. habe heute alles fertig modelliert, innen und außen.
ich habe ja hinten am zweiten einlauf diese undichte stelle:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39508
falls ich die nicht dicht kriege (habe da jetzt schon rumgesägt, also kann es gut sein), brauche ich halt einen neuen, der sollte höchstens 200 € kosten. von daher scheint dieser CBF ganz gut zu sein. ich muss auch erstmal gucken, wieviel wasser dann drin sein, wird, habe ja die insel weggemacht. warum ist dieser filter denn so viel günstiger auf der anderen seite? könnte ich bei dem nicht dieselbe pumpe samt 1 1/4"-schlauch anschließen?


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Morgen Corny
Kuckste hier    http://shop.wiltec.info/index.php/cat/c583_Teichfilter.html




könnte ich bei dem nicht dieselbe pumpe samt 1 1/4"-schlauch anschließen?  Ja kannste da ist alles bei was brauchst für den anschluss .
schau mal Beitrag 7 hier das ist er 350 B (  www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...hlight=cbf+350  ) leuft schon 2 Jahre Sommer Winter


----------



## Doc (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Ich würde vll. einmal etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und einen, nunja, sagen wir hochwertigeren Filter kaufen. Dieser wird seinen Dienst auch verrichten, wie viel Wasser packt der Filter denn maximal? 

Und warum nur 1 1/4"?


----------



## Corny80 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

ich muss erstmal gucken, wieviel wasser ich drin haben werde. um einen 10 l-eimer voll zu machen braucht mein schlauch exakt 49 sekunden. habe ausgerechnet,dass er dann für 20.000 l (soviel werden es aber nicht sein denke ich) genau 27,22 h brauchen würde.   oder habe ich mich da verrechnet, glaube nicht. 

naja, ist das denn hier http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...ichfilter-bis-60-000-l-Teiche--CBF-350B-.html  wirklich genau dergleiche wie der hier  http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich_1   ? der eine heißt cbf 350 b, der andere (bei zac wagner) cbf 2.


----------



## Michael H (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo
Sieht für mich gleich aus , in irgend einem Thread hab ich gelesen , das der Filter unter mehreren Namen vertickt wird , find den Thread leider nicht mehr.....


----------



## Corny80 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

ok. glaube auch,dass das dergleiche ist.
wie soll ich eigentlich beim befüllen vorgehen? 1. tag ca. 1 drittel, am 2. tag das 2. drittel und am dritten tag das letzte drittel? wäre das ungefähr richtig? und bis ich die überschüssige folie abschneide sollte ich wie lange warten?


----------



## Michael H (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Für was soll das gut sein ...?
Ich hab meinen Teich auf einmal gefüllt . Nächsten Tag wie sich dann alles gesetzt hat hab ich die Folie zurecht geschnitten . Gut war .


----------



## Doc (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Corny, was magste denn für den Filter investieren?

UND: Auf keinen Fall die Fische direkt in den Teich! Wo sind die jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Corny80 (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

wie gesagt, maximal 200 öcken.

ab wann darf ich die denn wieder in den teich tun? die sind in einer separaten wanne mit teichbelüfter und ich mache jeden tag zur hälfte neues wasser rein. denen geht es "den umständen entsprechend".  die wollen natürlich so schnell wie möglich zurück.


----------



## Corny80 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

ich habe mir den cbf 350b bestellt. den kann ich doch problemlos über die 2 eingänge an meinen compactsieve 2 (2 kurze 1 1/2"-schläuche) anschließen,oder? hoffe ich mal, sonst habe ich ein problem.
meine pumpe schafft ca. 8.000 l/h.


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

 jetzt mußt du dich langsam mal entscheiden in welchem Thread es nun weiter gehen soll ...

http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31164


----------



## Corny80 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*



Michael H schrieb:


> jetzt mußt du dich langsam mal entscheiden in welchem Thread es nun weiter gehen soll ...
> 
> http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31164



in diesem bitte.


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

"Problemlos" würde ich nicht agen - wenn du Glück hast geht's so gerade noch!
In meiner Filtertonne ist der Eingang DN 70 vom CS 2 und der Abgang war 2 mal 2" - das war aber schon grenzwertig - manchmal kleckerte das Wasser schon in den Überlauf - und das bei einer 7500-er Laguna mit ca. 1m Förderhöhe!
Jetzt hab ich noch einen 1,5"/2" Anschluss dazu gebaut und das Abflussniveau ist um 1-2 cm gesunken - war auch zu erwarten, da bei meiner Konstruktion jeder weitere Abgang die anderen Abläufe beeinflusst. (Sammelleitung mit Abzweigen)

Sollte also deine Förderhöhe recht gering sein und deine 8000-er recht gut im Futter stehen, wird es recht eng für deine 1,5"-Abgänge - dann kannst entweder noch einen dritten dazubohren oder auf 2" auffräsen.(oder mit dem DN 70 durch den Deckel gehen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

ok. ich muss einfach mal gucken, ob es klappen wird. 
falls nicht, werde ich wohl durch den deckel gehen.


----------



## Corny80 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

das ist meine pumpe:
Z 8500
95 Watt
8100 l / h
Max. Fördermenge: 4,5 m


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Morgen Corny 
Es geht nur wenn Du auf den Einlässen vom 350 B zwei Schleuche machst und die dann als überlauf zum Teich fürst .
Dann bestellst Dir noch das ( Bild ) damit kannste dann dein CS2  mittig zwichen den Einlässen mit einer verjüngung DN100 auf DN70 anschliesen.
http://shop.wiltec.info/index.php/cat/c523_Ersatzteile-Bio-Teichfilter-CBF-350---350B---350C.html
wie ich das meine gemaltes Bild.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Corny80 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

warum geht das nur so? weil der filter sonst überläuft? 
sorry, verstehe das nicht ganz. das wasser geht doch durch die pumpe in die uvc, dann in den cs 2 und dann in den 350b. 
kann ich es nicht einfach mal anders probieren, also einfach vom cs2 (von den zwei dn70-rohren über zwei 1 1/2"-schläuche) an die zwei eingangstüllen des 350b? was wäre das problem? überlaufen?


----------



## Corny80 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31164
Beitrag#2 
Da schreibt Janski, dass das geht mit ner 8000er-Pumpe.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

weil der filter sonst überläuft ____________________     Ja  
kann ich es nicht einfach mal anders probieren _________  Ja
was wäre das problem? überlaufen? ________________ vieleicht nicht sofort 
Da schreibt Janski, dass das geht mit ner 8000er-Pumpe. ---------------- Nu:? wenn er es schreibt .
Ich habe nur eine 6000 Liter Pumpe und da ist es schon übergelaufen.


Morgen Corny
Viel SPASS beim Basteln gutes Wasser kannste bei richtiger anwendung damit machen 
Vorfilter Haus
 Gruss Reiner


----------



## Corny80 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

ich kann echt nur hoffen,dass das klappt, dass er nicht überlaufen wird.
ich bin nicht so der handwerker-typ. glaub nicht,dass ich das sonst schaffen werde.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Corny
Du kannst das denn deine Fische brauchen Dich .


----------



## Corny80 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

tja, ich weiß nicht. vielleicht hab ich ja glück und er läuft nicht über. schau´n mer mal...


----------



## Corny80 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hurra! Er läuft nicht über, scheint alles zu funktionieren. 
Aber vielleicht freue ich mich zu früh, und das ändert sich bald.


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Toll das Du es geschaft hast 
Nu hatte Dir ja schon geschrieben das ich den 350 B nur zur Wasseraufbereitung nutze.
Mache diesen Filter also nur 1-2 mal im Jahr sauber.
Unten drehe ich in auf und dann spüle ich in mit dem __ Wasserschlauch gut durch .
So sieht er nach 6 Monaten aus ( Bild ).
Gruss R.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

ok, danke reiner. 
was ist eigentlich mit dieser schmutzanzeige, da ist ja so ein roter punkt drin. wann sehe ich, ob er gereinigt werden muss?


----------



## raimjul1 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Reiner ...
Ich will mir auch diesen Filter zulegen ...
Kannst du mir bitte kurz den Weg des Teichwassers durch den Filter erklären
(evtl. Skizzen)
Im Internet findet man viel über diesen Filter aber leider kein Funktionsprinzip
mit "Wasserweg"...
Danke schon mal..


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Nu
Kuckste Bild  rechts rein links raus
von den Einschubfilterschwämmen die zue Seite immer nach rechts zum Einlauf


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Mal noch was ich nutze den Filter nur als Bioabteilung würde immer ein Spaltsieb davor emfehelen .


----------



## Corny80 (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

wenn dieser rote punkt ganz oben angekommen ist, sollte der filter gereinigt werden,oder?


----------



## Dominic_1975 (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*



Corny80 schrieb:


> wenn dieser rote punkt ganz oben angekommen ist, sollte der filter gereinigt werden,oder?



Hallo Corny!

Ja richtig "sollte". Aber ob ein Filter voll ist und ein wenig gereinigt werden muss, merkst du auch ohne dieses Messröhrchen bzw. diesen Schwimmer.


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

zum Post '36

 

zur Anbieterseite


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Horst
Habe Dir mal was zum Filter geschickt  
Gruss R.


----------



## einfachichKO (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Ich bin ja auch nur zufällig auf die Seite gestossen und habe mich an diesen Post erinnert, aber ist ja schon ein Unterschied 157,- inkl Versand zu 223,-

66,- Euro... Hammer...


----------



## raimjul1 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Nu
> Kuckste Bild  rechts rein links raus
> von den Einschubfilterschwämmen die zue Seite immer nach rechts zum Einlauf



Schon klar ...
Wollte nur den Weg wissen, wie das Teichwasser durch die Filterpatronen läuft ...
Trotzdem Danke ...
Gruß RR


----------



## Dominic_1975 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo Raimjul1,

in einem anderen Thema wurde auch der Filter "besprochen". Hier habe ich etwas zum Wasserlauf geschrieben:

"So wie ich den Wasserdurchfluss verstehe, läuft das Wasser auch (wenn auch nur zum größten Teil, da nicht alle Teile 100%ig dicht sind bzw. plan aufliegen) von unten durch die Japanmatte und dann durch die jeweiligen Filter zur letzten "Kammer" und von da aus über in die nächste Filtertonne bzw. zum Auslauf."

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Hallo,

überlege mir auch diesen Filter zuzulegen für die kommende Saison.
Allerdings werde ich zum CBF 350 C greifen. 
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken noch eine extra Kammer (also 4) dazuzuschalten. Letzte Kammer sollte eine Art Biofiltermedium beinhalten, wie Porax.. Wie es auch bei dem Aquarium Verwendung findet. Was haltet ihr davon, sprich nur die ersten 3 Kammern werden gereinigt, letzte mit Biofiltermedium für Bakterien bleiben erhalten. 

UVC tendiere ich zu 36-55 Watt.

Wie sieht es nun mit der Pumpe aus, lese was von überlaufen, bis wie viel Durchfluss kann ich gehen? 10000 l/h ? (Da größerer Filter?) Pumpe sollte 2 Anschlüsse haben, da ein Skimmer mit betrieben werden sollte.

Daten: 
Teich beinhaltet gute 25000 L bei einer größe von ca. 3,2 x 3,2 x 2 (tiefe gleichbleibend) 
Die 40 cm Randzone wurde abgezogen.

Würde mich über antworten freuen.

Gruss


----------



## Nori (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichfilter / Empfehlungen*

Du meinst sicherlich Siporax - das ist halt sehr teuer.
Ich verwende CrystalMax ist optisch ähnlich - ist aber aus Glas.

http://www.kois.de/Superfish-CrystalMax-10-Liter-Filtermedium.

Übrigens solltest du dein Teichvolumen 25.000 Liter korrigieren - momentan stehen da 250.000.

Nimm einen 40 Watt T5 UVC mit Edelstahlgehäuse, der würde zum passen.

Bei den Pumpen bist du bei deiner Vorgabe an Oase oder Fiap gebunden - die Billigpumpen mit den 2 Anschlüssen können nicht beide Sachen gleichzeitig.

Gruß Nori


----------

